# looking for a good parts source



## worf5000turbo (Feb 2, 2005)

I recently took ownership of an 86 5000 turbo CS non quattro. It has really low miles and I'm the third owner, the 2nd owner is a co-worker who has had it for less than a year. I'm going to be reaplacing the strut catridges first since three are completely blown but I will probably just get those the my local parts shop, What I really want is a cat back but have had no luck so far finding a kit online.


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: looking for a good parts source (worf5000turbo)*

You can Get a catback from somewhere like TAP, but I don't know why you would. Catback exhausts for these cars (premade) are in the range of $800. For what you could have a chip, andmuch more power then a exhauset would ever get you.
If you want to look at the scorpions, go to http://www.tap1.com


----------



## worf5000turbo (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: looking for a good parts source (Twistedaudi)*

TAP didn't have one listed for my model. I was looking for a cat back because its just a basic upgrade for any car, plus my stock exhaust is rusting a bit. The cat back for my Jetta only cost about $200 so I was hoping to find something reasonably priced for my Audi.


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: looking for a good parts source (worf5000turbo)*

You'reright...TAP must have stopped selling th scorpions. You can purchase a cat-back here 
http://www.2bennett.com/ but stuff is expensive. If you want a catback, It'd likely just be easier to go to your local muffler shop, pay under $200


----------



## worf5000turbo (Feb 2, 2005)

The local muff shop it shall be.


----------

